# Pfs, Ttf Shooters And Pouch Twist..



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

When I shoot pfs, or ott slings I always use a pouch twist and it has completely eleminated frame hits. DGUI has a fantastic video demonstrating this... When I shoot ttf's I don't uste a pouch twist and occasionally, especially if trying to hit a target out of the air, I get a frame or hand hit... Here is what I was wondering, does anyone twist the pouch on a ttf shooter? or have any methods or secrets for eleminating frame hits on a ttf shooter... Oh, I hold all slings sideways, and in my right hand even the pfs..
Thanks, Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> When I shoot pfs, or ott slings I always use a pouch twist and it has completely eleminated frame hits. DGUI has a fantastic video demonstrating this... When I shoot ttf's I don't uste a pouch twist and occasionally, especially if trying to hit a target out of the air, I get a frame or hand hit... Here is what I was wondering, does anyone twist the pouch on a ttf shooter? or have any methods or secrets for eleminating frame hits on a ttf shooter... Oh, I hold all slings sideways, and in my right hand even the pfs..
> Thanks, Kip


that just might be your problem, although i never have the problem.............. if you shoot gangsta you are twisting the pouch. think about it? vertical forks as in most PFS, OTT shooting you twist the pouch 90* to make your shot, so when you shoot gangsta, and you hold you pouch normally=no pouch twist, you are twisting the sling 90*. so you get the same result. if you do the additional twist ( if in the opposite direction of the sling rotation) than you are adding 180*, if you twist in the same rotation as the ss rotation than you are at 0*.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

newconvert said:


> When I shoot pfs, or ott slings I always use a pouch twist and it has completely eleminated frame hits. DGUI has a fantastic video demonstrating this... When I shoot ttf's I don't uste a pouch twist and occasionally, especially if trying to hit a target out of the air, I get a frame or hand hit... Here is what I was wondering, does anyone twist the pouch on a ttf shooter? or have any methods or secrets for eleminating frame hits on a ttf shooter... Oh, I hold all slings sideways, and in my right hand even the pfs..
> Thanks, Kip


that just might be your problem, although i never have the problem.............. if you shoot gangsta you are twisting the pouch. think about it? vertical forks as in most PFS, OTT shooting you twist the pouch 90* to make your shot, so when you shoot gangsta, and you hold you pouch normally=no pouch twist, you are twisting the sling 90*. so you get the same result. if you do the additional twist ( if in the opposite direction of the sling rotation) than you are adding 180*, if you twist in the same rotation as the ss rotation than you are at 0*.
[/quote]

That was a little confusing but I fully understand what you are saying..hahaha Ok let me explain further, on a pfs and ott if you hold the forks straight up, when you hold the pouch and twist, it doesn't matter if your thumb is up or down as long as the front of the pouch is elevated a little...holding those same slings gangsta style I rotate my pouch 90deg with my thumb towards my hand and the front of the pouch still slightly elevated above the fork tips which in my case are now pointed to the left...and I haven't had a frame or hand hit since I started using this method.. My real question was does anyone use a pouch twist on a thru the fork slingshot.. I only have problems with ttf slings if I'm shooting quickly like trying to hit something on the fly.. If I shoot ttf normally (aiming) I don't have any frame or hand hits...
Thanks for your response, Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh! sounds like the hurried shooting is just fouling your shots, i did a good one last week just as you explained, shoot quick but in a slower manner, in other words work up to speed.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

that makes perfect sense...I've always been the type to jump in and try the hard stuff first then dial it back..hahahaha
thanks, Kip


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> that makes perfect sense...I've always been the type to jump in and try the hard stuff first then dial it back..hahahaha
> thanks, Kip


you my friend are not the only one, it seems we like to learn the hard way, sometimes it get you there quicker.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I shoot gangsta and have tried dgui's twisting the pouch some time ago now,but was worse off the consistency was not their, I shoot conventional with the thumb on top and don't get any fork hits. I have also tried speed shooting and still don't get fork hits, for me twisting the pouch does not work maybe with another style or for some shooters it might.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Hawk, when you tried the pouch twist was it on an over the top or a through the forks set up .. 4 me pouch twist only works with over the top, and then it works extremely well ..
Kip


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

To my understanding, there is no need to twist the pouch when shooting OTT or TTF. It is done with PFS's in aid to add spin to the projectile for better fork clearance.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I shoot gangsta and have tried dgui's twisting the pouch some time ago now,but was worse off the consistency was not their, I shoot conventional with the thumb on top and don't get any fork hits. I have also tried speed shooting and still don't get fork hits, for me twisting the pouch does not work maybe with another style or for some shooters it might.


but you are not shooting PFS, the pouch twist, no pouch twist for someone with your skills just does not matter, because you are shootingTTF. hey hit the 2 match's yet?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> To my understanding, there is no need to twist the pouch when shooting OTT or TTF. It is done with PFS's in aid to add spin to the projectile for better fork clearance.


exactamundo


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

I think this is more about having your pouch hand grounded and hone in on just moving the fork to follow the target...


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)




----------

